# Sherdog Rankings



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

For anyone interested here's the latest top ten in each weight division according to Sherdog. I wouldn't agree with a fair bit of it personally.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/1/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-13765


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree somewhat with the Heavyweights, Light-Heavy, Welterweight, Bantamweights.

Some of the middleweight, lightweight and featherweight rankings could be questionable. Nice too see sherdog have done a full breakdown and reasoning for each choice.

Im not too familiar with the flyweight fighters but most of those rankings seem okay with the exception of a few positioning errors.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Middleweight was my biggest issue too, mostly the fact that Nate Marquardt would eat Robbie Lawler! To me Marquardt is a top contender and will hopefully get another well deserved crack at the belt soon.

Oh and why oh why is Leites above him? Ok he won their fight but in reality he was well beaten.


----------



## gravesy (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, Sean Sherks fall from grace has been pretty severe. He's tenth since the BJ Penn fight. Im not sure about that one, I think he could beat the majority of lightweights in the UFC, if not the sport in general. Also Id like to see Roger Huerta up there, but he hasnt really faced anyone of note to deserve it, but he is a class act.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

gravesy said:


> Wow, Sean Sherks fall from grace has been pretty severe. He's tenth since the BJ Penn fight. Im not sure about that one, I think he could beat the majority of lightweights in the UFC, if not the sport in general. Also Id like to see Roger Huerta up there, but he hasnt really faced anyone of note to deserve it, but he is a class act.


Regardless of the outcome the Florian Huerta fight will put both of them right up there in the top 10. I think huerta is a class act and his war with guida is one of my all time favourite fights.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Cha$e said:


> Regardless of the outcome the Florian Huerta fight will put both of them right up there in the top 10. I think huerta is a class act and his war with guida is one of my all time favourite fights.


There is a question mark with Huerta though, he was losing that fight for sure. That doesn't matter too much because he got the win in the end, but I don't know if he's ready to get in there with BJ.


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

i disagree with the Josh Koschek rating, wouldnt put him up there at all, he is a top notch wrestler with improving stand up. Top 10? not for me im afraid. everything else is fairly true in my eyes, a couple of things i dont like but the number 1s i agree with.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

I 'd agree with the number ones for the most part, although it's a tough with with Forrest Griffin. He's earned his place there but I expect it to be a short reign.


----------



## joerussuk (Jul 14, 2008)

Any idea why Thiago Silva isnt up there..?

Lyoto Machida is 3rd and has the same unbeaten record but is this due to him beating the likes of Penn, Bonnar & Franklin in the past instead of Silva's wins over Mendes, Alexander and Irvin??


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

joerussuk said:


> Any idea why Thiago Silva isnt up there..?
> 
> Lyoto Machida is 3rd and has the same unbeaten record but is this due to him beating the likes of Penn, Bonnar & Franklin in the past instead of Silva's wins over Mendes, Alexander and Irvin??


You pretty much answered your own question there lol, and Machida has wins against Ortiz and Sokoudjou!


----------



## joerussuk (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah but still - surely Silva should be in the top 10 then if Machida is up to 3rd place in the rankings??

I think Machida is an awesome fighter, people criticise him for his so called 'boring' fights but the way he picked off Ortiz was quality! Can't wait for the Machida vs Silva fight in the autumn.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

joerussuk said:


> Yeah but still - surely Silva should be in the top 10 then if Machida is up to 3rd place in the rankings??
> 
> I think Machida is an awesome fighter, people criticise him for his so called 'boring' fights but the way he picked off Ortiz was quality! Can't wait for the Machida vs Silva fight in the autumn.


Well you can't really be in the top ten just because you're unbeaten, it's all about quality of opponent. There's no real cause to compare Machida and Silva just because they are both yet to lose, and as you already pointed out Machida has fought some very tough guys. Let's not forget just how well rated Sokodjou was before Machida made him look like an amateur.

If Silva was to win their fight then he will be worthy of a place in the top ten, but it's arguably the strongest division in the sport, and he has a hell of a lot still to prove.


----------

